# Pregnant Bearded Dragon - help me!



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello all,

I have a bearded dragon, Jeremy (!), who has recently been withdrawn and still, tired and even had a black coloured chin. We found out a few months ago that Jeremy was a girl, so got a mate two weeks ago.

Is Jeremy pregnant?

And if so, WHAT DO I NEED TO DO NOW??!!!

thanks


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

How old is Jeremy as they should not really be bred if they are too young?? 
She may be being badgered for nooky from the male too much?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

What a shame you didnt do your research befoer adding another beardie. Beardies together can be a very dangerous combination and you could have ended up with them both fighting. As it is your male will continually rape and harass the female making her life misserable.

The quiet bahviour could be lack of food where its being bullied by the more dominant animal. Bully can be just a look, it doesnt have to always be about pysical fights.

Breeding a female too young can kill her, its as simple as that. Beardies dont think about age when it comes to mating. A male will mate with a female regardless, she could become egg bound and die because of this. There are many other reasons not to keep them together.

So could she be pregnant? Dunno .. have they been wormed recently? she could have worms/ parasites which is causing her od behaviour so perhaps this is something you can get tested?


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello

Thanks for the help - we did quite a bit of research but there are so many different opinions!

She is still eating plenty, and they are very gentle with each other. She is 16 months old now. Do you think that's too young?

I have recently had them wormed (the ten day treatment)

Thanks for your help so far


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Personally yes but it depends who you ask and very importantly what weight she is.

She could be pregnant, beardies tend to be very good at that, lol. In all honesty if she is and she does lay eggs i would put them in the freezer for 24 hours and then bin them. The classifieds are full to bursting with babies now a days. People cant even give them away, its very sad. Long gone are the days of making a profit from selling babies. I think you would be lucky to come anywhere near break even if you did manage to sell them!

Sorry if i seem harsh and trying to put you off the idea of breeding but there are so many of these unwanted reptiles in this country it doesnt need anyone else adding to the problem :sad:

Keep an eye on her weight, double check your temps and keep offering lots of food. The weather has changed a lot recently so she could just be slowing down for the winter or having a few off days! Im sure there is ntohing to worry about.


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you for this - no one has actually seen her to confirm she's pregnant but she's showing all the signs. I have checked the temperature, and it seems fine, and we're putting a drape over at night to keep the cold out.

What does it mean when a female gets a grey chin? it's not quite as dark as the male. She's also sneezing a bit - is this an awful sign? Should I take her to the vet?

Thanks everyone


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

mmm right if she is gravid you will see signs shortly they normally lay approx 3 weeks after mating the last week is when you normally notice change in your beardies behaviour ie off food, scratching and trying to dig. What is slightly worrying is that you say she is sneezing? that does not seem at all normal and the greying of the chin area would indicate that she is not happy about something. I have had female beardies show male characteristics when they are trying to dominate the group or when they feel threatened. I would take her to the vet to rule out any respiritory problems and see if she is gravid as you are going to have to make her a lay box if she is.

Liz


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Has the male been removed, since she has shown these signs? 
If not it might be worth trying to see how she gets on? and it also means if she is gravid and lays eggs the male wont pester her when she needs to build her energy back up. 
As said above take her to a reptile vets to rule out respiatory problems and ask if they can tell if she is gravid.


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for this - I was planning on taking her to a vet to check her out.

Thanks again


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

why would you get a mte just because she is female? beardies like to be alone whether female or male. you will need to seperate them becasue even as male/female they dont appreciate the company, in the wild they will meet, mate, and continue on their way. you need to split them up. Please research before making such a big decision and oputting two together It would be horrible for you to come home to a severly injured or dead beardie because of lack of research. you need to split them, pregnant or not. Also are you happy to have all those babies that need care? you dont make money from them anymore and so you will be stuck with a large food bill with all thoses new mouths to feed, plus you need an icubator set up, a lay box for your female, and now a new viv for your male. Its gets expensive, please be responsible when thinking of breeding and give your beardies the best lifes possible, females mature slower than males and are therefore harrassed by males wanting to mate, they can be violet when mating at the best of times and uit streeses the female out. Also regardless of whether pregnant or not you need to split them because your female will be stressed out by your male if she is pregnant


----------



## StreathamReps (Sep 20, 2010)

We have been thinking about this decision for a while now, and even have two spare vivs ready, so it wasn't a rush decision.

My first post may have made it seem otherwise but only because I was trying to be friendly.

I have got a lot of advice, mainly good, though obviously not on this forum!

Thanks again everyone.


----------

